# Old Tyco Steamer



## Don Chovanec

A friend gave me a box of old HO model stuff, Engines, Cars, Scenery (all torn apart) and some track. In amonst the stuff (mostly Junk) there was an old Tyco 0-8-0 Steam Engine & Tender. My question is it seems like the tender is powered. Did this push the Engine? It is marked Chattanooga and the cab number is 638. I dont know how old it is but most of the stuff was pretty old. On the bottom it says "Made by Tyco in Hong Kong"


----------



## stationmaster

Don,

I could be wrong, but, I thought the tender was the pickup for the motor in the engine. I have a couple of old IHC's that are configured in this manner. I know that thay won't run without a tender and connection.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz

Yes, the motor and drive are in the tender---actually a very good idea, European manufacturers still do it. The drive on a Tyco is not so reliable but can be made to run well enough. These came out in several phases, the best being the earliest ones...










You can see the better headlight, more detailing and more complete valve gear plus a pilot truck. As the years went by they cut corners, removing the pilot truck, simplifying the valve gear and details...










This would be the one you have from about '80-82...there's one later that's even worse that I have---they even removed two connecting rods on them by the end.


----------



## stationmaster

Your first post got me thinkin'. I've got a couple of old Tyco's and dug them out. Yes, they are powered from the tender. There is a drive shaft running from the tender to the engine.

I was looking on EBAY for parts for my Rivarossi, and found a vendor that makes the drive shafts. If you need some, let me know and I will try to find him again.

Bob


----------



## Don Chovanec

Man I learn so much from you guys. The train is much more interesting thanks to all of you. I have no idea if it runs or not but I may clean and oil it to see if it does now. That First one looks fantastic. Could you wire DCC to this? Just wondering.


----------



## stationmaster

I wish I could give you a firm answer. But, I can't. I never have. But, it could be possible. With your DCC, you can run one engine, usually, analog.

When my old train club had show/open houses, we would put a hand car on the tracks being chased by a big loco. The hand car would make it to a switch just before being ran over. The hand car was analog. But, to do that demo, one needs some fast snap switches and cannot use tortoise switches.

So, you should be able to run the engine even if you cannot install a decoder. May not be much room in the tender with the motor inside.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz

No you couldn't. The power pickup comes from one side of the frame, making it impossible to isolate the motor from the track. But, as Bob said, you should be able to run it on DCC under the "OO" setting.


----------



## T-Man

*Aganist all Odds*

I vote yes you can. One screw grounding the motor brush will have to be isolated from the frame. Bob is right about that. To do that you will need a sleeve or washers or find another way to hold down the spring. Maybe drill right through and use a plastic insert. Here is mine.








The screw is in the lower left. The last picture shows the dreaded gear. Reverse too quicly and pop it. The motor is finished. So that little gear is important. 








Since the motor is centered in the tender there isn't much room.


----------



## shaygetz

I knew I would regret using the word "impossible" , I converted an older Cab-forward to DCC basically the same way.

How about _"Inordinately involved for the loco desired and/or technically challenging for those with less experience in said arena"_ :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

I had trouble with photobucket. 
Yeah it's only impossible until you *T*ry!

I like that first engine especialy the rod work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Don Chovanec

That is pretty amazin! I am so learning about DCC controlers from the forum. I will file this for a good future project. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## shaygetz

T-Man said:


> I like that first engine especialy the rod work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


That is an early "Royal Blue" that.._.sob_...was painted over..._sob, sob_...by its original owner...._bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa_


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Ok, I'm stumped.
Even by looking at the photos posted..I cant figure out where this wire goes...


----------



## T-Man

*Easy*

First a black wire comes from each truck and is connected to the left. You only have one. Then a black from the left and a red on the right goes to the engine. Both tender trucks are pickups for black.












So remove the black wire on the right truck and solder to the left motor and solder you loose wire to the right truck.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Oh!! I see..This wire I had that was loose goes to the front truck.

Thanks T.

Cheers.
Colin.


----------



## B.C.RAIL

Ok, I soldered the wire, and still no movment, not even an electrical humming noise.


----------



## T-Man

Use a pair of wires and with engine on the side, jump the motor. 
Lightly oil any squealing. 
The truck pickups must be opposite the engine pickup on the track. 
Also you have a metal frame on the tender. I cannot tell if the wires are insulated from the frame. 
The wheels and the metal wiper need to be clean.
The front engine wheels should spin freely.
The red gets a feed from all four drive wheels under the engine the black is the ground for the light.
I think the engine frame is red positive not a ground because the black wire is needed.


----------

